# Martial Artists Fighting Hunger



## kittybreed (Sep 1, 2009)

Just wanted to invite all martial artists to join our Facebook group for all martial artists "Martial Artists Fighting Hunger." 

We have a promo video on YouTube as well.

We have received a lot of support in the community and have inspired other schools ourside of our state to collect food as well. Help us show that martial artists care!


----------



## Rolls_Royce_Phantom (Nov 21, 2009)

Accolades. Been a member of the CCF for a few years now. It's amazing the kind of difference you can make.


----------



## Tensei85 (Dec 27, 2009)

Agreed, its a worthy cause & one definitely worth supporting!


----------

